# Ridgid Router Model # R22002



## crittergitter (Nov 16, 2011)

I am looking to purchase a router that can be mounted to a table and adjust the depth from above the table. I was recently looking at HD and found the Ridgid Model #R22002. It appears that it can be adjusted from above. I am asking for input /reviews of this product. I have several Ridgid tools; table saw, miter saw and several cordless tools. The one thing that has always caught my eye with Ridgid is the lifetime warranty. What are your thoughts?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

crittergitter said:


> I am looking to purchase a router that can be mounted to a table and adjust the depth from above the table. I was recently looking at HD and found the Ridgid Model #R22002. It appears that it can be adjusted from above. I am asking for input /reviews of this product. I have several Ridgid tools; table saw, miter saw and several cordless tools. The one thing that has always caught my eye with Ridgid is the lifetime warranty. What are your thoughts?


Greg I don't know if that router will adjust from above the table or not, but if I had to guess I would say no. There is plenty of routers that will adjust from above the table and they have more power. In my opinion this Ridgid router is way under powered for a router table. There is a company called CPO that sells a lot of wood working tools and I have bought a lot from them. Also don't be afraid of their refurbished tools. They sand behind them. Ask me how I know.

Routers and Trimmers | CPO Outlets


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

Looks like a trim router, but Ridgid says it 2hp. If is true then it might work in router table 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Get you a big ole Triton if you're going to mount it and forget it. Bits can be changed from above using their handy dandy little crank up tool.


----------



## crittergitter (Nov 16, 2011)

This router can be adjusted from the table top. Look closely at the picture on the left you'll see the depth adjuster at the bottom of it the is a hex head adjustment on the other end. As for the Triton, way out of my price point. I just wanted to know if there was anything to be concerned with has anyone ever had a problem with this router?http://m.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-2-HP-1-2-in-Corded-Fixed-Base-Router-R22002/202739521


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Ridgid's specs say 11 amps so that is roughly equal to the Bosch 1617, Hitachi M12VC, and I think the PC 890. It appears to have a hole through the base directly under the threaded adjustment rod so theoretically it's possible. In the picture it shows a rounded end on the bottom of the rod so it would depend on whether you are able to attach a tool such as allen wrench or (...?..) to the end of it so that you can turn it. If you have the skills you could drill and pin it with a roll pin to a socket in the end of a rod which could be formed into a wrench. Remember that you still need to be able to reach under the table and lock/unlock the router so it can be adjusted.

Just for an example. I have a Hitachi M12V2 which has a rod that extends to the underside of the base (which is the part facing you when mounted). It has a 14mm nut on the end of it so I drilled a hole through my table plate and use a 14mm socket to adjust height on mine.


----------



## crittergitter (Nov 16, 2011)

Chuck,
I want to Thank you for your feedback with the comparisons of other routers, just what I was asking for. The Bosch 1617 to be very popular. To answer your question about the hole in the base, yes there is one. I have attached a pic of the T-handle, the head of the adjusting rod from what I remember when at HD was about 3/16". I do like your idea of a roll pin. Thanks again for your feedback.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Greg I may be mistaken about it being round. The end may be hex shaped which just means that you need a wrench with a socket that size on the end, similar in principle to what I am doing.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have the Porter Cable 690 and I can unlock and lock the router and adjust the height from the top. The only thing I have to remove the router for besides cleaning the router is change the speed. You can look at table and I have very good dust collection. If I had it to over again I would get the Bosch.


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

hawkeye10 said:


> I have the Porter Cable 690 and I can unlock and lock the router and adjust the height from the top. The only thing I have to remove the router for besides cleaning the router is change the speed. You can look at table and I have very good dust collection. If I had it to over again I would get the Bosch.




Do they make the 690 in variable speed models? I have two 690's and my only complaint with them is they are only single speed and I can't use them with heavier bits (including longer 3/4" flush trim bits)


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Terry Q said:


> Do they make the 690 in variable speed models? I have two 690's and my only complaint with them is they are only single speed and I can't use them with heavier bits (including longer 3/4" flush trim bits)


I am sorry and I feel like a fool not knowing what router I have. Mine is a PC895.



Porter-Cable 895PK 2 1-4 Peak HP Multi-Base Router Kit with Router Table Height Adjuster


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have this exact same router in my table. Works great! It does have above table height adjustment, but you do have to reach under the table to unlock it. I've worked the hell out of this router, and then some! Built all my kitchen cabinets, among many things. I even, when I first got it, 5 or 6 years ago. instead of using the spindle lock, I stuck a small fillips in the spindle lock hole, to change bits (when I was using it freehand), and somehow forgot the screwdriver in it. Made a hellacious nose. Told myself I just ruined my new router. Pull the screwdriver out and it's been running like a champ, ever since! I have since added a second (to keep in table) and a Ridgid trim router that I love to death, as well!! What can I say, I like the Ridgid line. Have a orbital sander, shop-vac, two drills and one impact, a flashlight and miter-saw. Although all covered under Life-Time-Warranty, haven't use it!


----------



## crittergitter (Nov 16, 2011)

N'awlins77,
Thanks for your input. I have the Ridgid table saw, miter saw, and the line of cordless tools. I love them all! I have 2 routers, one is an older Craftsman and the other is a Skil with fixed and plunge bases. I just have not been able to find a way to make them adjustable from the table top, without a lot of work.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

crittergitter said:


> N'awlins77,
> Thanks for your input. I have the Ridgid table saw, miter saw, and the line of cordless tools. I love them all! I have 2 routers, one is an older Craftsman and the other is a Skil with fixed and plunge bases. I just have not been able to find a way to make them adjustable from the table top, without a lot of work.


Welcome! Besides that you have to go underneath to unlock it, the T-wrench works really well, moving it up and down. It's aluminum, so once and a while I take some WD and a scotchbrite pad to both the router and the inside of the base, then spray some light silicone oil, and pat dry. Keeps it working smoothly. 

I've had my eye on the Ridgid table saw, for some time now. But it's a little big for my shop.


----------

